# KAYO-MMA EVENT ON SUNDAY 22nd [email protected] WATFORD COLOSSEUM



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

KAYO-MMA EVENT ON SUNDAY 22nd [email protected] WATFORD COLOSSEUM

KAYO-MMA brings Mixed Martial Arts back to the people of Watford and beyond. Expect an action packed night of full contact kickboxing, amateur, semi-pro and full professional MMA bouts. Come and watch these thrilling fights where fighters will be taken out by submission and knockout. The night promises to provide high quality entertainment showcasing new and existing talent, so donâ€™t miss the chance to witness a great event and be part of this ever growing sport!

The event is being sponsored by FBT PRO MMA.

For Ticket Sales:

BOX OFFICE 01923 225671

PROVIDED BY WATFORD PALACE THEATRE

Tickets Prices

Â£45 Cageside

Â£35 Gallery

Â£30 General

Fight Card will be announced in the next few days.


----------



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

KAYO-MMA LIVE MMA

Fight Card â€" 22nd Nov 09

Kayo MMA

KAYO-MMA Sponsored by FBT PRO MMA

KAYO-MMA brings Mixed Martial Arts back to the people of Watford and beyond. Expect an action packed night of amateur, semi-pro, full contact kickboxing and full professional MMA bouts. Come and watch these thrilling fights where fighters will be taken out by submission and knockout. The night promises to provide high quality entertainment showcasing new and existing talent, so donâ€™t miss the chance to witness a great event and be part of this ever growing sport!

For Ticket Sales:

BOX OFFICE 01923 225671

PROVIDED BY WATFORD PALACE THEATRE

Tickets Prices

Â£45 Cage Side

Â£35 Gallery

Â£30 General

1.	Light Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Kevin Malski Vs. Khaled Al Jasser

2.	Lightweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Chris Grubb Vs. Ricky Flanders

3.	Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Daniel Thomas Vs. Martin Lowe

4.	Featherweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Anoushka Morse Vs. Sarah Hunt

5.	Lightweight MMA Bout - Semi Pro - 2Ã-5min

Charlie Leary Vs. Ben Gajewski

6.	Lightweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5 min

Scott Hunt Vs. Matt Roots

7.	Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5min

Alastair Lee Vs. Josh Bantam

8.	Light Heavyweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2Ã-5min

Marc Scutt Vs. Dan Sanders

9.	Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Carl Hunt Vs. Pacer Morgan

10.	Catchweight 60Kg MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Kiana Mann Vs. Cheryl Flynn

11.	Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Gareth Pilot Vs. Michael Jones

12.	Lightweight K1 Bout - Pro - 3x3min

Matt Validar Vs. Adam Ebden

13.	Welterweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Jack Clover Vs. Jayson Nesbitt

14.	Lightweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Hayden CritchField Vs. David Hirst

15.	Catchweight 73KG MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Carl Parker Vs. Jocab Rezaie

16.	Welterweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Phil Flynn Vs. Sam Elsdon

17.	Catchweight 68KG MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Danielle West Vs. Sarah Moras

Show info @ Kayo MMA

Facebook Become a Fan KAYO-MMA | Facebook

Sunil Rathod/David Lee

KAYO-MMA @ Kayo MMA


----------



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

News Update LA Muscle TV Sky channel 281 have confirmed that they will be filming the show.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

What is the view like from either the gallery or general seats?

Im going but not sure if the extra fiver will be that much more worth it.


----------



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

Only two weeks to go until the much awaited live mixed martial arts event being hosted by KAYO-MMA! The event, taking place on 22nd November at Watford Collosuem, has 17 confirmed fights ranging from amateur to pro and is being filmed and televised by LA Muscle TV - Sky channel 281.

The night promises to be a thrilling event showcasing some of the UKâ€™s finest male and female MMA talent. With fighters coming in from Turkey and Canada, the event will provide high quality bouts which will be breathtaking to watch!

The fight card is now up so be sure to check it out below. Tickets are selling fast so make sure you get yours through the box office soon!

KAYO-MMA Sponsored by FBT PRO MMA

For Ticket Sales:

BOX OFFICE 01923 225671

PROVIDED BY WATFORD PALACE THEATRE

Tickets Prices

Â£45 Cage Side

Â£35 Gallery

Â£30 General

KAYO-MMA LIVE MIXED MARTIAL ARTS

Fight Card â€" 22nd Nov 09

1. Light Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Kevin Malski(Team Crossface) Vs. Khaled Al Jasser(Independent)

2. Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Daniel Thomas(Team Crossface) Vs. Martin Lowe(Masters MMA)

3. Featherweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Anoushka Morse(Team Crossface) Vs. Sarah Hunt(Blaze)

4. Bantamweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5min

Ben Harrison(Phoenix MMA) Vs. Josh Foster(Total Dojo)

5. Lightweight MMA Bout - Semi Pro - 2Ã-5min

Charlie Leary(Team Crossface) Vs. Chris Grubb(Semtex)

6. Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro 2x5min

Cory Tait(Ginatus Combat) Vs. Daniel Harrison(Semtex)

7. Lightweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5min

Carl Hunt(Team Crossface) Vs. Ben Gajewski(Elite Force)

8. Light Heavyweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2Ã-5min

Marc Scutt(Independent) Vs. Dan Sanders(Independent)

9. Catchweight 60Kg MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Kiana Mann(EBMAS) Vs. Cheryl Flynn(Caged Steel)

10. Lightweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5 min

Scott Hunt(Team Crossface) Vs. Jimmy Johnstone(Phoenix MMA)

11. Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Gareth Pilot(Rosi Sexton) Vs. Michael Jones(Gods of War MMA)

12. Lightweight K1 Bout - Pro - 3x3min

Matt Validar(Independent) Vs. Adam Ebden(Blaze)

13. Catchweight 68KG MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Danielle West(Masters MMA) Vs. Sarah Moras(Rosi Sexton)

14. Catchweight 73KG MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Carl Parker(Blaenavon mma) Vs. Jocab Rezaie (Caged Steel)

15. Welterweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Jack Clover(Nova Force) Vs. Jayson Nesbitt(Team Crossface)

16. Welterweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Sam Elsdon(Semtex) Vs. Steven McDonald(Independent)

17. Lightweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Hayden CritchField(Team Crossface) Vs. David Hirst (Caged Steel)

Facebook Become a Fan Login | Facebook

Sunil Rathod/David Lee

KAYO-MMA @ Kayo MMA

[email protected]

ALSO COMING SOON KAYO-MMA PRESENTS SEMINAR WITH ERIK PAULSON(He currently runs the CSW Training Center, where he trains MMA fighters such as Josh Barnett, Renato Sobral, Cub Swanson, Ben Jones, Ginelle Marquez, Sean Sherk and Brock Lesnar) ON 14TH DECEMBER IN SLOUGH MORE INFORMATION WILL BE AVAIABLE SOON.

CONTACT [email protected] IF YOU ARE INTERESTED LIMITED SPACES


----------

